# Accusonus ERA Audio Repair Bundles - Thoughts?



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 15, 2018)

I am looking for something to clean up the narration on my videos. 
There is an introductory price of $119 (around $100 at discount stores) for Accusonus's ERA Bundle Standard. It will then go to $354 (until the next sale of course)

This include five plugins: 

Noise Remover
Reverb Remover (important for me, I live in a loft) 
De-Esser (I already have many plugs for this) 
Plosive Remover
Voice Leveler (new product) 
It has a very simple One-Knob UI on all 5 of these plugins.

Anybody try this bundle? Opinions? I have used Accusonus's Regroover, and it is an excellent product.

I am aware that iZotope's RX7 is to be the standard for this kind of thing, but it is out of my price range, and probably much more than I need for my little YouTube videos, unless some crazy sale comes up. 

What this is competing with is not RX7, but RX7 Elements, which has 

RX7 Repair Assistant
Audio Editor - Spectrogram

De-noise
De-clip
De-click
De-hum
I am going to download the Accusonus demo, but I'm interested in hearing your thoughts. 

There is also the ERA Bundle Pro, which has their most professional module, Era-D, and costs $349. 

I also have Sonible's smart": EQ2 plugin, which provides nice voice EQ.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 15, 2018)

Short answer - there is no one tool that will do everything well (ok, CEDAR, but that's out of the reach of most mortals).

I use ERA-D often, the noise reduction works quite well, the de-reverb not quite as well.

RX does a pretty good job on most of the material I throw at it.

I also still use the Sony/Sound Forge NR plugin, and for reverb I use Zynaptiq Unveil.

There are probably a couple others on the hard drive somewhere that I don't use anymore<G>.

The ERA stuff can do a pretty good job, definitely take it for a spin!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 15, 2018)

They are nice and as wst3 said no one tool for everything. For example, I think Klevgränd's Brusfri beat RX's denoising most of the time...


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 16, 2018)

Kuusniemi said:


> They are nice and as wst3 said no one tool for everything. For example, I think Klevgränd's Brusfri beat RX's denoising most of the time...


I don’t think Brusfri is for narration, great for those noisy synths and guitar peals but not for speech.
Anyhow.
If a few dB’s of reduction is what you’d expect the the Era stuff is at great value. I’ve only used the Pro stuff, but I’m sure the standard is as good.

I’d also invest some in a carpet and/or some large pillows (unless you want to spend the money on proper acoustic treatment).
That will do a better job with the de-reverb than any plugin.

Best of luck!
/Anders


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 16, 2018)

For that price you should check out Acon Digital's Acoustica Premium. Its a great affordable alternative to RX, all of which it does really well. It also comes with a bunch of plugins you can use in any other DAW including a solid noise/restoration bundle... 

It's also a fantastic wave editor, lets you mix an unlimited number of stems, and supports multichannel audio... I'd give it a demo if you didn't already buy the Acusonus bundle...

JRR has it for $168 after you add it to your cart... For another $50 you get an absolute slew of awesome stuff, and something with a workflow and editing capability similar to RX...

(FYI I have RX 7 Advanced. Acoustica's a very good alternative that won't break the bank...)


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 16, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> For that price you should check out Acon Digital's Acoustica Premium. Its a great affordable alternative to RX, all of which it does really well. It also comes with a bunch of plugins you can use in any other DAW including a solid noise/restoration bundle...
> 
> It's also a fantastic wave editor, lets you mix an unlimited number of stems, and supports multichannel audio... I'd give it a demo if you didn't already buy the Acusonus bundle...
> 
> ...



I'll demo Acoustica Premium, but it seems like it has a lot more than I need (I am happy with my EQs, including Sonible, and Reverbs) and less than I want. (ie not as many restoration tools as ERA or RX7 elements.) If I go with Acon, I might be better off just getting their Restoration Suite, which has Denoise, DeHum, DeClick, and DeClip. One thing that intrigued me is that Acoustica Premium this has spectral editing. I wonder if I could use Iris 2 to remove noise? It's worth exploring.

My immediate needs are very modest. I'm not trying to recover bad audio, I'm trying to make decent audio better. I actually think the ERA voice leveler could be extremely helpful, because I record stuff at different times. 

I'm encouraged by everybody's comments to think that ERA might be sufficient for the moment, and in time I can add other tools if I want, like some variant of RX7 when iZotope has one of their sales.


----------



## gregh (Oct 16, 2018)

Kuusniemi said:


> They are nice and as wst3 said no one tool for everything. For example, I think Klevgränd's Brusfri beat RX's denoising most of the time...



I have both and use both (mainly RX). I would definitely recommend Brusfri - incredible value and I think would suit the OPs needs. Another thing to consider for deverbing is Proximity in frei:raum from Sonible. They often have sales / upgrade pricing
And/or do some test recordings in different spots in your loft to find the best place to record that minimises reflections


----------



## Kuusniemi (Oct 16, 2018)

Anders Wall said:


> I don’t think Brusfri is for narration, great for those noisy synths and guitar peals but not for speech.


I've actually used Brusfri for cleaning quite a few voice recordings and it's done a better job than RX. But still, the more tools you have the better since they all have their strong points.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 16, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'll demo Acoustica Premium, but it seems like it has a lot more than I need (I am happy with my EQs, including Sonible, and Reverbs) and less than I want. (ie not as many restoration tools as ERA or RX7 elements.) If I go with Acon, I might be better off just getting their Restoration Suite, which has Denoise, DeHum, DeClick, and DeClip. One thing that intrigued me is that Acoustica Premium this has spectral editing. I wonder if I could use Iris 2 to remove noise? It's worth exploring.
> 
> My immediate needs are very modest. I'm not trying to recover bad audio, I'm trying to make decent audio better. I actually think the ERA voice leveler could be extremely helpful, because I record stuff at different times.
> 
> I'm encouraged by everybody's comments to think that ERA might be sufficient for the moment, and in time I can add other tools if I want, like some variant of RX7 when iZotope has one of their sales.


Premium now comes with the entire restoration suite as VST/AU plugins, so you're not limited to doing noise removal in Acoustica... True though, there isn't a leveling plugin...


----------



## Quasar (Oct 16, 2018)

Kuusniemi said:


> I've actually used Brusfri for cleaning quite a few voice recordings and it's done a better job than RX. But still, the more tools you have the better since they all have their strong points.


Brusfri is absolutely the bomb, as they say or used to say. Klevgrand rather quietly makes some really good plugs. Their de-esser is outstanding as well...


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 16, 2018)

Kuusniemi said:


> I've actually used Brusfri for cleaning quite a few voice recordings and it's done a better job than RX.


Without artefacts, wow that’s great.
I’ve only used an early demo of Brusfri and it was really bad at working with noise that changed over time.
Static noise it did rather well but as soon as the character and/or the noise floor changed you really could hear those artefacts
Sounds like they’ve updated the program. Good to know.
Cheers,
/Anders


----------



## GtrString (Dec 9, 2020)

Reviving this thread, as Im looking at the Accusonus Era 5 std bundle on (a minor) sale at Pluginboutique. I have tried Izotope RX (v7), but I just don't seem to gel well with anything from them.

https://accusonus.com/products/audio-repair/era-bundle-standard

Anyone uses the Accusonus bundle and is happy with it? Is the Pro version better/ not worth it?


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 9, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Reviving this thread, as Im looking at the Accusonus Era 5 std bundle on (a minor) sale at Pluginboutique. I have tried Izotope RX (v7), but I just don't seem to gel well with anything from them.
> 
> https://accusonus.com/products/audio-repair/era-bundle-standard
> 
> Anyone uses the Accusonus bundle and is happy with it? Is the Pro version better/ not worth it?


I use it and it's pretty good at times. The plugins don't always do the trick, but they have their uses.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks Kuusniemi, yeah I understand there are no miracles with this. Izotope RX proved that for me. but I was hoping for something a little more simple.

A little worried about the Accusonus business model, though. Looks like they want customers on subscription plans, and there is no upgrade path to the pro versions of single plugins nor the pro bundle, if you get the perpetual license. That is a red light for me.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 9, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Thanks Kuusniemi, yeah I understand there are no miracles with this. Izotope RX proved that for me. but I was hoping for something a little more simple.
> 
> A little worried about the Accusonus business model, though. Looks like they want customers on subscription plans, and there is no upgrade path to the pro versions of single plugins nor the pro bundle, if you get the perpetual license. That is a red light for me.


Well Accusonus themself are not selling them, but: https://www.pluginboutique.com/manufacturers/191-accusonus


----------

